# Wounded warrior boat on the water



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

I Launched the Wounded Warrior/disabled children's fish boat "Freedoms Dream" Sunday. She is a 35' LOA, 10' beamed pontoon boat especially built to accommodate disabled individuals. She can carry 18 passengers including captain and mate or 6 wheelchair bound individuals plus 6 others.
We chose Utah Lake and the Provo Boat Harbor due to the close proximity to those 100's of individuals whom we serve at the VA hospital, Vets Center and the various individuals and organizations in the nearby community such as special need children in the school systems; Make a wish foundation and others. Additionally Utah Lake is a great fishery that will provide happiness to those we serve with numerous species of game fish. The boat is trailable and can be moved to any other body of water nearby should the need arise.
The boat is fully equipped to fish with a full complement of tackle provided by Rocky Mountain Tackle including rods and reels, lures and two electric downriggers for use in deeper waters. She is open at the bow for fly casting and bow fishing. To protect those we serve from the weather she has a 22' canopy and in the stern she is open inside the rails to allow casting as well as having a washdown and fish cleaning station and a lure preparation and storage area. Fish finder, GPS, VHF radio and stereo system. Freedoms Dream is powered by a 200 HP Merc outboard. She is USCG compliant and carries all required safety equipment plus some. Captains are USGC licensed and experience fishermen.
For the next week or two I will be putting her through her sea trials to assure that every system functions without problems, safety is our greatest concern. Once I am satisfied all is well she will be available to fish or tour 6 days a week.
There is no charge for the service we provide. The ticket for a veteran's guided fishing day was paid in the jungles of Vietnam and the sands of Iraq and Afghanistan. The debt we owe as a community can never be paid to those who wear our nation's uniforms, but in this small way we can try. The children we provide this free service to as well as others with disabilities is our way to trying to provide a little happiness from an outdoor experience to those who might not have that opportunity.
I tell you all of this for 3 reasons. First so you will know who we are and what we do should you see our boat on the water.
Second, If you know someone or you are a wounded warrior or a disabled veteran or perhaps know someone who is and they would like to join us aboard the boat, please contact me or the Provo Vets Center to arrange for a days fishing. If you are a disabled individual or have a child, friend or relative who is and they would like to spend a day on the water, please contact me.
Last, you are all fishermen who read this blog and I hope that you might post the hotspots on Utah Lake as the season progresses to make sure these experiences we provide include a fish or two for our vets and kids. I likewise will provide info regarding where we find good fishing on the lake. Additionally, we will need volunteers who are anglers aboard the boat to assist or if you have boat and would like to take a wounded warrior fishing that can be arranged. If you are interested in helping, please get a hold of me. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.
The boat is slipped at the boat harbor. If you would like to visit her as we get ready for the season you are more than welcome, providing myself or staff is aboard. You can call me in advance to insure someone is aboard. We would love to have you. My contact info is listed below.
Provo Vets Center 801 377 1117, (Ask for vets fishing club with Hand in Hand)
Visit our website for more information about who we are and what we do. http://www.handinhandoutdoors.org The new version will be up next week!
Captain Steve Henline, [email protected] 801 592 7809 cell.
Thank you and have a safe fishing season.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Very cool! Nice Job!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic ! God bless your vessel and all souls aboard her.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is great!
Thank you and everyone involved in this project.
I look forward to some reports and smiles.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What a service you have provided! My hat goes off to you and those behind you on this. Godspeed, and I wish everyone the best of luck on board your vessel.

I'd be glad to volunteer some time to help out this summer. Way to go, pez.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I couldn't possibly read all that but I do remember you PM'ing me to help out with this. Let me know because I am still interested in doing so!


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, if you ever find yourself short of help, let me know. I would help in any way I can. I can unhook and fillet or just swab decks.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Agreed, very awesome! PM or post if you need help.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very awesome of you! I would be happy to lend a hand as well!


----------

